# oxygen sensors or sambda lamda



## arthur kierski (Feb 18, 2008)

who cam tell me something about platinum in these itens?


----------



## Recyclebiz_com (Mar 23, 2008)

that there is 14 mg of Pt (NO Pd, Rh, etc.) per unit. However, I know certain refiners have been paying more than that value per unit.
As far as processing them yourself, you'll have to find a way to free the zirconium cone onto which the Pt is plated, and this is no easy task. That is the only part of the O2 sensor which has PM value.

Scott Andrews - recyclebiz.com


----------



## Palladium (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome back Scott.


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive actually found the Pt to be present in the ceramic portion of the O2 Sensors


----------

